# May Rips labs



## robot lord (May 10, 2013)

Sorry for not posting actual lab report but I am retarded and don't know how to. 10 iu pin of Rips at 8am and blood drawn at exactly 11:12pm. Results were 53.8. RIPPPPPPPPPPPSSSSSSSS are fucking awesome!


----------



## Spongy (May 10, 2013)

Same batch, 52.1 after 3 hours!


----------



## DF (May 10, 2013)

Great to know the rips are still going strong.


----------



## JAXNY (May 10, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Same batch, 52.1 after 3 hours!



What's the batch number.


----------



## SFGiants (May 10, 2013)

Most consistent generics out there, never a bunk score like the others have shown us.


----------



## JAXNY (May 10, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Most consistent generics out there, never a bunk score like the others have shown us.



What's your opinion on the hygetropins. Teal and 
Brown tops.


----------



## robot lord (May 10, 2013)

Forgot to mention this was a fasted lab. Did have a large coffee however. August 2012 had a bunch of carbs and scored a 37.8 if I remember correctly. I have been told by SFGiants that carb loading prelabs for GH serum makes no difference and is for testing something else. My rips got hung up in China last August and sat in the heat for 2 weeks thus the lower score at about 38. This most recent batch hit US soil rather quickly and prompted a much higher score. Needless to say I am a happy boy and stocked for 6-8 months depending on dosage and frequency. Wifey at 1iu and I am at 5iu both 7days on. Backing off to 5-2 tomorrow. Also started day 1 with T4 to combat the lethargy and in the hopes of increasing the potency as explained to me by Supra in his T4/GH thread. Many are skeptical of these claims but I can say last run with rips began to cripple me at 5iu and the T4 brought me back to life. Maybe physical or maybe plocebo. Possibly a little of both.


----------



## Supra (May 11, 2013)

robot lord said:


> Sorry for not posting actual lab report but I am retarded and don't know how to. 10 iu pin of Rips at 8am and blood drawn at exactly 11:12pm. Results were 53.8. RIPPPPPPPPPPPSSSSSSSS are fucking awesome!



Are these the blue top rips that come separate with the labels?
Awesome results brother


----------



## SFGiants (May 11, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> What's your opinion on the hygetropins. Teal and
> Brown tops.



Great GH that is very inconsistent and we proved that here.

Some staff and members had tests done and were pissed but others were excited.

I took 1 vial from a kit tested it to be excellent gave a vial to a bro that tested bunk, both from same kit.

All Generic GH has come up with low tests bad low tests but Rip's.

I ran a kit of Hygetropin Teals and loved them but 1 of 2 vials tested where very bad in results.


----------



## DF (May 11, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the test results.


----------



## robot lord (Jun 4, 2013)

Had to back off from 5iu to 3iu. This new batch is rocket fuel! Going to attempt going back to 5iu mid to end of summer. Thinking sides may die off a bit by then. Ran out of t4 and not planning to reup.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 4, 2013)

robot lord said:


> Had to back off from 5iu to 3iu. This new batch is rocket fuel! Going to attempt going back to 5iu mid to end of summer. Thinking sides may die off a bit by then. Ran out of t4 and not planning to reup.


Not much difference of the 2 bro I ran 2 months at 5iu and just got more sides, diet is key.

IMO people that talk x amount of GH needed for fat loss has their diet off as even the Pro's will run 2iu to 3iu just for that but for gains then your talking much higher like 10iu.

I been on a year now and have played with 2iu to 5iu and 3iu is enough.


----------



## PFM (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes indeed this batch is strong.


----------



## DF (Jun 4, 2013)

Rip s & pie great combo.


----------



## BigTruck (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the results bro


----------



## BigTruck (Jun 20, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Rip s & pie great combo.



I've been eating like a pig and loosing fat lol I freakin love this shit


----------

